# dfds ferries



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,I went online this morning to make enquiries re crossing newcastle - Ijmuiden for June-July 2010 ,motorhome, wee car on A frame + 2 adults return was £528 and had to book as a trailer.
If I booked it as a motorhome and a caravan it is only £420 return !! I called office in Newcastle to ask them to explain why a small car (fiat Panda) only 1.23mtr tall was more than a caravan of the same length but a greater height and was basically told tuff !! thats they way it is. I think that this is a gross misuse of their pricing policy.
What do you think ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*

Has the same myself.

If you have a 6m Motorhome and a 3m trailer, you pay more than a 10M motorhome.

End of, Tough !


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i only live 8 miles from the port and i wouldnt use them you can put a lot of fuel in your tank for some of the quotes i have had off them they only seem interested in 2 day trippers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*

The other problem with DFDS is actualy getting them to accept you.

In the past on Norway crossings, I have had to ring them.

See Mine or Frank (SallyTraffics) topics.

You are better off for Beneluxe using POSL or Stena. Never had any problems with them

Trev


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I am exactly the same, used P & O last year for my annual Spanish retreat, having costed it up in full this year, I am travelling from Dover to Dunkirk, driving through France then Spain using aires, I will takle 3 days to go down and same coming back, ferry fares /eurotunnel in total only £160 total journey including UK is 3000 miles I get around 22 to the gallon
so total fuel will be around £680.
Going with P&O return to bilbao, would cost me approx £800 + fuel to South of spain and back £300.

The above does not take into count food on the boat and if there is a booze cruise, the sleepless nights..

regards


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Its not just DFDS they are all at it in one way or another

Norfolkline are offering 50% off for a car and caravan yet only 10% off for a motorhome. Discrimination in my view.

SeaFrance Carnet offer £32 each way for up 5 mtrs but a 6 mtr motorhome jumps to £69.50 each way while a car and caravan weighs in at £43 for up to 12 mtrs

Seems these ferry companies just don't like motorhomes


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ferries*

we have just done a return journey with norfolk line for £102 for a 10 mtr van and towcar on. p&o wanted over double as did sea frog.


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ferries*

we have just done a return journey with norfolk line for £102 for a 10 mtr van and towcar on. p&o wanted over double as did sea frog.


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Try P&O north sea ferries better ships than dfds and alot cheaper we used them last year and there was a M/H with a smart car on an a frame he unhooked the car and his wife drove it onto the ferry I presume it was a lot cheaper than when coupled to his m/h


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*P&O*



mgw said:


> Try P&O north sea ferries better ships than dfds and alot cheaper we used them last year and there was a M/H with a smart car on an a frame he unhooked the car and his wife drove it onto the ferry I presume it was a lot cheaper than when coupled to his m/h


I Use P&O North Sea a lot. Fair prices.

I think it is a case of having a good look around though.

8 Adults & 1 Infant with a 9m Motorhome can get to £800 or £1000 with a Trailer for a Hull-Rotterdam-Hull Return, overnight.

The same vehicle on a DAY sailing with Stena from Hook of Holland to Harwich with an outside family day cabin £225

Good thing about Stena is you can use Tesco deals


----------

